# FOBP Pick your ride raffle



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This has started off great! Thanks for the support!


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Contributed.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Got your buy in. Thanks! Hawaii is definitely the most West of all the buys we have ever had for the raffle over the years.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Good cause


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is still going on. Your buy goes to FOBP to help us continue our free avalance awareness classes. Plus, you get a chance to win a sweet ride for your donation. 

Thanks again for those of you who have already bought in.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just a quick bump.

Less than a week left in the raffle. Get your hat in the ring and support a great cause!


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Contriubuted! This is an awesome cause keep up the good work!

:grin:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

John Countryman was our splitboard package winner!

Congrats John!

Thanks for the support to everyone who bought it!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

John Countryman was our splitboard package winner!

Congrats John!

Thanks for the support to everyone who bought in!


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

killclimbz said:


> John Countryman was our splitboard package winner!
> 
> Congrats John!
> 
> Thanks for the support to everyone who bought in!


Congrats to everyone involved.


----------

